

Rosetta: Comet probe Philae now stable - AliCollins
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-30034060

======
guidedlight
Apparently Philae bounced twice on the surface and landed three times. The
first bounce took 113 mins! This isn't good news.

Here's an animation
[https://twitter.com/ObservingSpace/status/532818633668304896](https://twitter.com/ObservingSpace/status/532818633668304896)

Fingers crossed 'stable' means that the mission can continue uncompromised.

------
AliCollins
I assume this means that as well as the harpoons, the ice screws in Philae's
feet didn't work because the thruster wasn't functional.

